# Extending wiring for a wall move? Junction Box?



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

what are you doing with the switches? I would think you would not want to move the switches to the other side of the pass through. Too far away from the entrance to either room.


If you frame to allow the switches to stay roughly where they are, can you run the other NM down the same stud?

If you do need to extend the wires, yes, a junction box would be needed. It must remain accessible.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

You've pretty well identified your two choices; if you don't want to re-run longer cables, you'll need to splice in some additional cable. Splices need to be done inside a junction box, and those junction box must remain accessible once the wall is closed up.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

This may seem REALLY REALLY STUPID to you guys!!! But how would I leave them accessible without having a bug ugly octagon box sticking out of the wall? :whistling2:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

you use a box IN the wall and put a blank cover that matches your other trim plates. It's not invisible but not that bad either.

and no octagon boxes.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

IS it possible, (I am new to electrical) to add an outlet where the junction box is and make it functional? Just so there isn't a blank plate? I don't know I am only asking?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Evil Scotsman said:


> IS it possible, (I am new to electrical) to add an outlet where the junction box is and make it functional? Just so there isn't a blank plate? I don't know I am only asking?


if it is a receptacle circuit, absolutely. If the circuit feeds something else, you would have to make sure adding a recep would not cause some sort of problem.

I see 3 cables running down that center stud though. Be very careful of box fill if you are considering running all those cables through one box.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

nap said:


> if it is a receptacle circuit, absolutely. If the circuit feeds something else, you would have to make sure adding a recep would not cause some sort of problem.
> 
> I see 3 cables running down that center stud though. Be very careful of box fill if you are considering running all those cables through one box.


Nap THANK YOU! I was just rereading all the posts and the one that you said about framing to keep the switches on the wall they are located makes EXCELLENT sense! That is definately doable! As to the other three wire, I know for a fact that at LEAST ONE of them goes to an outlet on the kitchen side. When I go up the house tonight I will check the other two. So it is acceptable to run them into two junction boxes?!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

You can run them through one box if they fit or each through their own individual boxes. Do you know how to calculate wire fill?



With 3 cables, I would suggest using a 4 11/16X 2 1/8" box with a single gang plaster ring for the recep or blank cover. There is quite a bit of room for wire in them. (about 47 cu in)


----------

